# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تموم کردم از الان به بعد چکار کنم

## ali96

سلام دوستان من درس ها رو تموم کردم بعضی از درسا 2 بار سه بار بعضی هم 1 بار ...الان موندم برنامم از الان به بعد چی باشه را نماییم کنید ....ممنون

----------


## imaginedragon

پشت کنکوري هستي ???? وگرنه که چطوري ممکنه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Remistry

یه جوری تنظیم کن تا کنکور برای مرور از درسا زده نشی...وگرنه خیلی هم عااالییی...

----------


## mahdi.sniper

بیا کمک من من تازه میخوام شروع کنم
بالاخره دوتا مغز بهتره یکیه
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hello

چطوری تموم کردی؟ چند ساعت روزی ميخوندي؟ 
میشه بپرسم اگه قلم چی ميري تراز چند میاری ؟
اگه تموم کردی روزی دو یا سه تا درس رو مرور کن بعد تست زیاد بزن اگه سراسريها رو تموم کردی تألیفی ها با نشانداراتو کار کن و به نظرم بهتره یه کتاب جمع بندی هم ورداري کار کنی

----------


## ali96

> چطوری تموم کردی؟ چند ساعت روزی ميخوندي؟ میشه بپرسم اگه قلم چی ميري تراز چند میاری ؟اگه تموم کردی روزی دو یا سه تا درس رو مرور کن بعد تست زیاد بزن اگه سراسريها رو تموم کردی تألیفی ها با نشانداراتو کار کن و به نظرم بهتره یه کتاب جمع بندی هم ورداري کار کنی


میانگین7-8 ساعت شایدم کمترگزینه 2 میرم ترازم 9500-9700 ایناست نمیدونم به قلم چی چقدر میشه... چیز عجیبی هم نیست تموم کردم  ....5 ماه مونده میترسم درس ول کنم همین الانشم خیلی بیرون میرم

----------


## Chandler Bing

> میانگین7-8 ساعت شایدم کمترگزینه 2 میرم ترازم 9500-9700 ایناست نمیدونم به قلم چی چقدر میشه... چیز عجیبی هم نیست تموم کردم  ....5 ماه مونده میترسم درس ول کنم همین الانشم خیلی بیرون میرم


فارغ التحصیل هستی؟
همون هشت ساعت رو اگه تا خود کنکور ادامه بدی خیلی خوبه

----------


## shima1372

تو که اوضاعت معرکست، خوش به حالت، خوداییش حسودیم شد تا من که تازه میخوام از فردا شروع کنم

----------


## ali96

دوستان بیشتر پیشنهاد میخوام یعنی من مثلا تا عید روی نقاط ضعفم زوم کنم یا سوالات جامع بزنم یا کتاب جدید بگیرم دو باره همه درس ها رو مرور کنم یا کار های دیگه فارغ تحصیلم نیستم ......از اول تابستون هم کلاس های مدرسه شروع شده بود دی هم تموم کردن

----------


## ali96

> تو که اوضاعت معرکست، خوش به حالت، خوداییش حسودیم شد تا من که تازه میخوام از فردا شروع کنم


نه از عمومی هام به شدت ناراضیم ... هیچ وقت واسه هیچ چیزی دیر نیست شاید فکرکنی دارم شعار میدم ولی اینو به عینه توی زندگی دیدم

----------


## atena.kh

تاجایی که من میدونم ولی مطمین نیستم درسته ها!ترازگزینه2تا12000هس!ولی کانون 9000هم نداره!پس ترازتون طبق کانون حدود6000هس.....
نتیجه به جای اینکه به فکرزودجمع کردن باشیدبه فکریادگیری بهترباشید
روزکنکورنمیگن کی درساشازودترتموم کرده که رتبش بهتره...به میزان فهمیدنتون توجه میشه
والسلام
موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ali96

> تاجایی که من میدونم ولی مطمین نیستم درسته ها!ترازگزینه2تا12000هس!ولی کانون 9000هم نداره!پس ترازتون طبق کانون حدود6000هس.....نتیجه به جای اینکه به فکرزودجمع کردن باشیدبه فکریادگیری بهترباشیدروزکنکورنمیگن کی درساشازودترتموم کرده که رتبش بهتره...به میزان فهمیدنتون توجه میشهوالسلامموفق باشید


مقایسه ترازتون فکر کنم اشتباه باشه دوست خودم پاسال تجربی باهمچین ترازی 160 شد بعدش  سوال ها فرق داره ....قبول دارم زود تموم کردن معیار نیست ...اگر هم میخواستم زود تموم کنم که ابان  یا اذر  دور اولمو تموم کرده بودم ...قبلن هم گفتم بعضی درس ها رو چند بار( 2یا 3  کتاب زدم ) مرور کردم بعضی درس هاروهم 1 بار .....توی عمومی خیلی ضعف دارم میانگین درصد همادبیات 50دینی 60 عربی 50زبان 98ریاضی 85 فیزیک 87شیمی 50

----------


## magicboy

برو باشگاه رو بدنت کار کن

----------


## ali96

> برو باشگاه رو بدنت کار کن


اتفاقن یکی از گزینه هام شاید باشه تابستون1 ماه اول رفتم ولی تایم مدرسه خیلی فشرده بود ول کردم ولی الان که مدرسه تموم شده فکر بدی نیست

----------


## Lara27

:troll (9)::troll (16):

----------


## Hello

> میانگین7-8 ساعت شایدم کمترگزینه 2 میرم ترازم 9500-9700 ایناست نمیدونم به قلم چی چقدر میشه... چیز عجیبی هم نیست تموم کردم  ....5 ماه مونده میترسم درس ول کنم همین الانشم خیلی بیرون میرم


ببین اصلا بین درس خوندنت وقفه ایجاد نکن اگه خسته ای برا یکي دو روز ساعت مطالعتو کم کن ولی درسو ول نکن خودت گفتی تو عموميا زیاد خوب نیستی خوب روش یکم وقت بزار و بقیه ی چیزایی که قبلا گفتم 
امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دوستان بیشتر پیشنهاد میخوام یعنی من مثلا تا عید روی نقاط ضعفم زوم کنم یا سوالات جامع بزنم یا کتاب جدید بگیرم دو باره همه درس ها رو مرور کنم یا کار های دیگه فارغ تحصیلم نیستم ......از اول تابستون هم کلاس های مدرسه شروع شده بود دی هم تموم کردن


عجب....این گفتی بعضی از درسا رو 2 تا  برار خوندی و پشت کنکوری نیستی داغونم کرد  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## parnia-sh

سلام
خب اول خوشا به حالت که تموم کردی
خب تو الان برو ببین کدوم درسا مشکل داری
یه کاغذ بردار و هر درس رو با فاصله بنویس
بعدش جلوی اسم درس تمام مباحثو بنویس وببین کدومش مشکل داری برو روش خیلی کار کن تا کاملا برطرف شه وقتی برطرف شد روش خط بزن
شما الان ساعت مطالعتون رو اصلا نبیاد تغییر بدین وهمینجور باید مرور کنین وتستتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت بزنین چون کنکور4ماه دیگست و شما یادتون میره همه ی مطالب
درباره ی مرور یادمه یکی از رتبه برتر ها میگفت زیستو20 دور زده شما هم الان برین 30 دور بزنین :Yahoo (4): 
راستی میتونین سوالای المپیاد بگیرین کار کنین
موفق باشین

----------


## sahand7

داداش یعنی چه تموم کردم زشته این جا خانواده نشسته . مدیر چرا رسیدگی نمیکنه

----------


## k1ronaldo

داداش خدایی چجوری خوندی؟ یکم از شیوه مطالعه ات بگو 
چون نتیجه خیلی خوبی گرفتی و سریع هم خوندی خیلی دوست دارم یادبگیرم  شیوه خوندت رو

----------


## parnia-sh

اها یه چی دیگه یادم رفت...........
اگه مشکل هزینه نداری برو منابع خوب رو بگیر همشو کار کن

----------


## atena.kh

ولی کلاتاپیکتون جالب نبود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!امیدوارم هدفمندنبوده باشه :Yahoo (77): 
موفق باشییییییییییییید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ali96

> عجب....این گفتی بعضی از درسا رو 2 تا  برار خوندی و پشت کنکوری نیستی داغونم کرد


باز هم میگم جای تعجب نداره یکی از بچه های پارسال مدرسه مون 70 خورده ای شد تجربی میگفت اذر-دی  تموم کرده بود

----------


## ali96

> داداش خدایی چجوری خوندی؟ یکم از شیوه مطالعه ات بگو چون نتیجه خیلی خوبی گرفتی و سریع هم خوندی خیلی دوست دارم یادبگیرم  شیوه خوندت رو


عمومی نمیتونم نظر خاصی بدم  چون خودم مشکل دارم ولیریاضی چون قبلن المپیاد میخوندم گسسته اصلا مدرسه کلاساشو میپیچوندم  هندسه هم خوب جزو مباحث المپیاد بود ..... توی ریاضی کلا یه تحلیلی برام جدید بود با دیفرانسیل که تحلیلی (گاج خوندم فوق العاده بود) و دیف هم نشر الگو دو بار زدم (البته قدیمشو که تست های خفن تری داشت)ابی قلم چی 10 سال ریاضی هم زدمفیزیک هم مهر و ماه گرفتم سیمی کدم لاش ورق گذاشتم تستی اگه نکته داشت مینوشتم( پایه گاج زدم + نشر الگو)(پیش الگو زدم + جزوه معلمم )شیمی هم همین طور اگه نکته ای بود توی تست ها مینوشتم توی جزوه خلاصه ای که معلمم برای شاگرداش نوشته که فوق العاده عالی و هر فصل شیمی میتونی کمتر از 90 دقیقه مرور کنی .مبتکران + خیلی سبز زدم

----------


## ali96

> ولی کلاتاپیکتون جالب نبود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!امیدوارم هدفمندنبوده باشهموفق باشییییییییییییید


هدفمند ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟نمیفهمم یعنی الان شما فکر کردی اومد اینجا وقت گذاشتم که روحیه 20 تا 30 نفر خراب کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

من حتی با این که فارغم باز مطابق قلم میام جلو حتی مباحثی که قلم بعد عید تموم میکنه رو هم باز با قلم میرم جلو....اگه تموم کردید و با کیفیت که ایول داره..اگه فقط صرفا تموم کردید......که.....


اگه با کیفیت تموم کردید که خوب برید رو دور دوره......

----------


## dorsa20

من ی چی هم بگم به بچه ها ..ممکنه الان ی کوچلو دلهره گرفته باشن.......بچه ها هر کی با هر کی فرق میکنه و اینکه رشتشونم ریاضیه......

----------


## ploti-95

*این که رود تموم کردی خیلی عالیه 
به نظرم چند تا کار رو انجام بدی به بهترین نتیجه میرسی :
 1 . روی مباحثی که بیشتر باهاشون حال می کنی به صورت عمیق و مفهومی و با تست زیاد کار کن و چال کن برای خودت.
2 . یواش یواش مباحثی که دوست نداری هم با همین روش بخون 
3. یه فوق برنامه هم داشته باش مثلاً روزی نیم ساعت چهل دقیقه ورزش که برای روحیه ات خیلی عالیه 
موفق باشی*

----------


## nacli

بهترین کار اینه ک دوتا جامع بزنی ببینی این تموم کردن، در چه حدی بوده

----------


## Mr.mTf

یه وقت بزار بیا ارومیه پاریس ایران زمین منو به قتل برسان  :Yahoo (4): 
فقط و فقط تست بزن...درسنامه وجزوه جدید ممنوع
گناه و فکر بهشم ممنوع
اصلا با ادم بد چشم تو چشمم ممنوع که مبادا سست کنه ارادت رو  :Yahoo (4): 
فقط این نکته رو هم بخاطر بسپار که ادم بی رگ بی خاصیته مثل شوت تو تیرک  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sahar95

> سلام دوستان من درس ها رو تموم کردم بعضی از درسا 2 بار سه بار بعضی هم 1 بار ...الان موندم برنامم از الان به بعد چی باشه را نماییم کنید ....ممنون


منم متاسفانه تموم کردم......

موندم .... دیگه چکار کنم؟؟باروزی 8 7 ساعت خوندن اواسط دی تموم کردم.....یکی برنامه بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام دوستان من درس ها رو تموم کردم بعضی از درسا 2 بار سه بار بعضی هم 1 بار ...الان موندم برنامم از الان به بعد چی باشه را نماییم کنید ....ممنون


سلام آفرین به پشتکارت!
فعلا 1 دور باز بخون تا 15 فروردین
بعد از 15 فروردین تا 15 خرداد 2-3 دور کتابای خط ویژه بخون بعدشم جمع بندی کن کنکور هم نزدیکه مرداده
موفق باشی خدا قوت :Yahoo (6):

----------


## ata.beheshti

من برم خودکشی کنم  :Yahoo (21):  5 ماه مونده من میخام تازه بیفتم رو غلتک یوهاهاهاهاها  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## samaparsa86

شروع کن به زدن ازمون های سراسرس از سال 86 تا 94 اشکالاتت رو دربیار مرور کن طبق جلسه کنکور زمان بزار

----------


## khaan

> *تموم کردم از الان به بعد چکار کنم*


برگرد یه بار دیگه از اول همه دروس رو بخون. چون کسی الان بگه تموم کردم یعنی سر سری رد کرده و خوب کار نکرده

----------


## zari7

> سلام دوستان من درس ها رو تموم کردم بعضی از درسا 2 بار سه بار بعضی هم 1 بار ...الان موندم برنامم از الان به بعد چی باشه را نماییم کنید ....ممنون


سلام
خوبه که تموم کریدن حالا بشنید با یه برنامه ریزی درست برای مرورشون  اقدام کنید
اینطوری با ارامش برای ازمونای جامع اماده میشید
رو جاهایی که خیلی قوی نیستید وقت بزارید
برای نقاط قوتتون تست زیادی کار کنید
عمومی ها کمک کننده ان 
دوباره با کیفیت بخونید و تست کار کنید

----------


## MeysAM1999

*دوست من!فوق العاده س!

اگه اینطوری ادامه بدی قطعا رتبت زیر 100 میاد

شک نکن...*

----------


## MaHsa 95

سلام، خیلی عالیه
به نظر من بهترین کار اینه که اول کنکور 94 رو از خودتون آزمون بگیرین و کامل تحلیل کنین، مثلا میبینین تو یه درس نیاز دارین سوالات سخت تر حل کنین یا یه درس نیاز به دوره دارین یا تو یه درس مشکل زمان دارین و ... کلا به نظرم هفته ای دو روز آزمون جامع بدین(مثلا یه روز کنکور سال های قبل یه روز هم آزمون جامع موسسات مثل سنجش و گزینه دو و قلمچی) و بقیه روزها با توجه به نتیجه آزمونتون یه سری مباحث رو انتخاب کنین و تو طول هفته بخونین و ازش تست بزنین

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان من درس ها رو تموم کردم بعضی از درسا 2 بار سه بار بعضی هم 1 بار ...الان موندم برنامم از الان به بعد چی باشه را نماییم کنید ....ممنون


استفاده از خلاصه+تست های متفاوت

البته درسایی رو که ضعیفی میتونی دوباره دوره کنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bbehzad

تو کم ه نمیدونستی چی کار کنی چرا تموم کردی.

----------


## michael.mj

بنظر من رو نقاط ضعفت کار کن! بعد مرور مرور مرور تست و دیگر هیچ

----------


## Mr.Hosein

شروع کن به جمع بندی با تست+خلاصه برداری هات...توجه ویژه داشته باش به مطالب حفظی مثل ایات,لغات,فرمول ها و واکنش های شیمی و قید ها و...
البته یه پیشنهاد دیگه هم که برات دارم اینه که پشتیبان ویژه بگیری...چون اگه واقعا این موقع سال درس هارو تموم کرده باشی و خوب هم تموم کرده باشی هم میتونی بری برای رتبه های عالی و هم برعکسش مغرور شی و درس خوندن رو ول کنی و فراموشت بشه...زیر نظر باشی بهتره...

----------


## dorsa.1998

کاش ما هم مدرسمون زودتر تموم شه که به این مرحله برسم سریعتر... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام دوستان من درس ها رو تموم کردم بعضی از درسا 2 بار سه بار بعضی هم 1 بار ...الان موندم برنامم از الان به بعد چی باشه را نماییم کنید ....ممنون


مرور و اشکالگیری و تمرین تست زنی (منظورم همون تست زمانی هستش) 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sako

پشتیبان ویژه از کجا بگیریم اونوقت؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## omidmzf

> سلام دوستان من درس ها رو تموم کردم بعضی از درسا 2 بار سه بار بعضی هم 1 بار ...الان موندم برنامم از الان به بعد چی باشه را نماییم کنید ....ممنون


با سلام 

موفقیت به این نیست که زود تموم کنی اصلا کا درستی نیست زود تموم کنی همه چی یادت میره نمی دونم چطوری خوندی اما با خوندن کتاب اونم بدون تست زدن اونم بدون رفع اشکال کار اشتباهیه رفع اشکال کن از این به بعد

----------


## lili96666

چطور تموم کردی که نمی دونی خودتم چیکار کنی؟وقتی مسلط باشی به مباحث میدونی چطور جمع بندی کنی خودت مگه اینکه مسلط نباشی.

----------


## __MaRyAm__

من که هنوز شروع نکردم صفر صفرم!

----------

